# Shining Patent Leather



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

I have always been curious about this. How do you shine them and get the mirror like finish?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Valhson (Mar 26, 2007)

WINDEX!

And if you get a rather large scratch in it I used jewelers compound to buff it out and then WINDEX. 

Oh the art of polishing dress marching shoes. 

I can't say that this is the best way only that it works.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

If they just need to be made shinier, I believe the common suggestion is just an application of Vaseline. When I had to hastily rent a white tie ensemble back in February, in order to shine up the god-awful pair of semi-square-toed, rubber soled patent leather shoes that came with my suit (I believe these were the standard, and perhaps only, footwear that the place had; don't worry, I was appalled as well), I recall the guy sprayed them with Windex and wiped it off. Not sure if this would be the best solution in terms of longevity for a pair that you own, though.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Valhson said:


> WINDEX!
> 
> And if you get a rather large scratch in it I used jewelers compound to buff it out and then WINDEX.
> 
> ...


I have two larger scratches. Where can I purchase "jewelers compound"?


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

This is turning out to be a weird thread. Anyway, historically some sort of wax polish like Kiwi Parade Gloss (and lots of elbow grease) would be the best way to get the super-glossy shine. But wax polish seems to dry out leather over time, so it's probably more rational to use shoe creams and live without the super-glossy shine.

DocD


----------



## Valhson (Mar 26, 2007)

Like I stated, I don't know if it is the proper way to do it but it worked for the parade dress shoes. 

Jewelers compound is a buffing rouge. Most hobby shops have it. Some little hardware shops have it also but I dont' know it the big orange garage does. you want the finest stuff there is so only use the red. It comes in other colors based on grits. Sue a soft muslin rag and just work out the scratch. 

Again with the disclaimer. They were cheap military shoes so I didn't care about the life of the shoe, only had to look good.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm not sure I'd windex real patent leather. It will work on the plastic things, though.


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

I am being serious when I post this but I recall reading somewhere that a wipe over with milk , prior to buffing does a good job.


I`m pretty sure it wasn`t the same source that advised pi**ing in yor shoes to soften the leather (something to do with the ammonia content in hot p*ss)


----------



## Jiddle (Aug 7, 2005)

The original version of Esquire's Cleaner for Patent Leather and Pattina is the
classic cleaner/polish for patent leather; however, the original formulation contains perchloroethylene and trichloroethane and may no longer be available in USA. These chemicals attach to patent in a unique way and remove heavy scratches and impart a mirror luster. Women used this cleaner to polish patent leather handbags for many, many years. In fact, this cleaner was usually found only in the handbag department of fine stores. Esquire still produces a patent cleaner but probably without these chemicals.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Can't speak for shoes made the old way by lacquering leather, but with the more common some-form-of-plastic patent leather shoes, Armor All Shine Protectant (Original or Ultra Shine) does a great job.


----------



## Desk Jockey (Aug 19, 2005)

Back during freshman year, all the other kids in the company had corframs (sissy pansy bull that was) and used neutral polish. I used neutral between a coat of black and parade gloss, but then again I more than anything wanted to appear busy to the roving upperclassmen cadets.

So, in summation, you could use black dye to hide the scuffs and neutral make them look all pretty.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Jiddle said:


> The original version of Esquire's Cleaner for Patent Leather and Pattina is the
> classic cleaner/polish for patent leather; however, the original formulation contains perchloroethylene and trichloroethane and may no longer be available in USA. These chemicals attach to patent in a unique way and remove heavy scratches and impart a mirror luster. Women used this cleaner to polish patent leather handbags for many, many years. In fact, this cleaner was usually found only in the handbag department of fine stores. Esquire still produces a patent cleaner but probably without these chemicals.


? > www.Kiwishoecareproducts.com > Search: patent


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

I use Venetian Cream

https://www.upnorthoutdoors.com/russell/dressings/venetian_shoecream.html


----------



## cobblestone (Feb 13, 2007)

Try using lexol vinylex. Works like a charm and protects. You will feel the difference.


----------



## Goldrush (Apr 12, 2005)

I remember a female colleague shining up her patent flats one slow day at the office. We didn't have any petroleum jelly on hand, so she used Vicks VapoRub. Nobody noticed the difference, and her shoes looked much better.


----------



## cobblestone (Feb 13, 2007)

Goldrush said:


> I remember a female colleague shining up her patent flats one slow day at the office. We didn't have any petroleum jelly on hand, so she used Vicks VapoRub. Nobody noticed the difference, and her shoes looked much better.


That must have smelled good.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Goldrush said:


> I remember a female colleague shining up her patent flats one slow day at the office. We didn't have any petroleum jelly on hand, so she used Vicks VapoRub. Nobody noticed the difference, and her shoes looked much better.


...and everyone breathed a bit easier, I'll bet! (winks)


----------

